# Free 5 lb bag of food from Merrick



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

If you go to their website: www.merrickpetcare.com/offer and enter code: 
5#bag, you can get a coupon for one free bag with purchase of a 5 lb bag. Unfortunately, I don't think I have a retailer anywhere near me, but I'll look!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Ivy. Cazzie eats Merrick Puppy Plate and it does very well for him. He has trouble with constipation and it has a higher fiber content than most. In our area, PetSuppliesPlus sells it, as well as some small independent stores. In Florida, I used the store locator to find an independent store in Lakeland. 

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info!

Molly LOVES Puppy Plate and Grammy's Stew...she eats every kibble!


----------

